# Gerade den mg279q bekommen



## Blizzard_Mamba (28. April 2015)

Hallöchen ich wollte mich einfach nochmal melden nachdem der andere Thread ja noch etliche Seiten ohne mich weitergeführt wurde  

Habe den asus mg279q gerade bekommen nachdem ich im Geschäft den Acer gesehen hatte war mir klar das es der nicht wird und habe mir dann doch den Asus bestellt. 
Bis jetzt habe ich einen sehr guten eindruck von dem Gerät und auch das backlight bleeding ist mehr als im Ramen, die 144hz packt er auch  

Vielen dank hier nochmal an die Berater


----------



## JoM79 (28. April 2015)

Schön zu hören, da bist du bestimmt einer der Ersten der den hat.


----------



## Ryle (28. April 2015)

MIch irritiert die Angabe mit den Freesync 35-95Hz und das man auf Asus noch immer keine Daten zu dem Ding findet. Außerdem bin ich nach den ganzen Mängeln beim Acer mit dem selben Panel erst mal skeptisch ob das hier auch der Fall sein wird.
Freesync hat scheinbar noch immer den "Bug", dass jegliches Overdrive inaktiv ist sobald Freesync aktiv ist. Ziemliches NoGo das einfach totzuschweigen.


----------



## CeresPK (28. April 2015)

Ich hoffe das meiner auch im Laufe der Woche kommt


----------



## JoM79 (28. April 2015)

Wäre echt interessant zu wissen, in welchem Bereich Freesync bei dem Asus funktioniert.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (28. April 2015)

Ryle schrieb:


> MIch irritiert die Angabe mit den Freesync 35-95Hz und das man auf Asus noch immer keine Daten zu dem Ding findet. Außerdem bin ich nach den ganzen Mängeln beim Acer mit dem selben Panel erst mal skeptisch ob das hier auch der Fall sein wird.
> Freesync hat scheinbar noch immer den "Bug", dass jegliches Overdrive inaktiv ist sobald Freesync aktiv ist. Ziemliches NoGo das einfach totzuschweigen.



Momentan kann ich Freesync noch nicht testen aber ich versuche leihweise an eine 290X  ranzukommen. 
Das Backlight bleeding ist ungefähr so wie bei dem ACER und wird durch den IPS Glow noch "verstärkt" ist aber in dem Ramen den man bei IPS erwarten kann. IPS ist nunmal nicht das non plus ultra.


----------



## possess (28. April 2015)

Ryle schrieb:


> Freesync hat scheinbar noch immer den "Bug", dass jegliches Overdrive inaktiv ist sobald Freesync aktiv ist. Ziemliches NoGo das einfach totzuschweigen.



Asus hat bereits bestätigt das beim MG279Q FreeSync plus Overdrive zusammen funktionieren wird.

Link: Overclockers UK Forums - View Single Post - ** ASUS DO IT AGAIN: IPS, 144Hz & FREESYNC!!! Asus MG279Q thread **


----------



## CeresPK (28. April 2015)

welche Kabel liegen denn eigentlich beim Monitor bei?

Kaltgerätekabel, USB und Displayport wahrscheinlich. Aber auch mini-DP und HDMI?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (28. April 2015)

Hdmi ja. Es ist ein DP to MiniDP drinn. Da der Monitor beides hat mini DP und DP reicht das auch völlig, je nachdem was deine Graka hat nimmst du das andere ende


----------



## CeresPK (28. April 2015)

Also nur HDMI/HDMI und miniDP/DP oder ist auch ein normales DP/DP Kabel dabei?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (28. April 2015)

Ne ist kein DP/DP drinnen


----------



## rob-man (29. April 2015)

Welcher Shop liefert den denn jetzt schon aus, will ihn mir auch kaufen.


----------



## CeresPK (29. April 2015)

Meiner ist jetzt auch da 

Alternate liefert aus


----------



## kartenlehrling (29. April 2015)

> Meiner ist jetzt auch da


Und was kann ein gtx980SLI Besitzer zum freesync Monitor Asus MG279Q sagen?


----------



## CeresPK (29. April 2015)

Freesync interessiert mich nicht.
Für G-Sync habe ich nen Swift.

Mir gehts eher um WQHD + 144Hz + IPS

Farben sind gut aber hauen mich im vergleich zum Swift nicht vom Hocker.
Die Blickwinkel sind halt IPS typisch geil 

und meiner hat wie auch viele Acer XB HU tolles Backlight-Bleeding in der unteren rechten Ecke


----------



## Ryle (29. April 2015)

Verfolge auch schon den hardwareluxx Thread. So wie es aussieht hat das Ding den selben Makel wie der Acer auch, nur dass der Asus Freesync tatsächlich nur von 35-90Hz supported was ich schon ziemlich merkwürdig finde. Am Panel kann es ja eigentlich nicht liegen, beim Acer funktioniert es auch nur eben mit G-Sync Modul. Hier fehlt ganz klar die Kommunikation seitens AMD und Asus. 
Kannst zumindest einer bestätigen, dass Overdrive läuft wenn Freesync aktiv ist?

So wird das auf jeden Fall vorerst nichts mit dem AHVA Panel und 144Hz. Vielleicht richtet es ne neue Revision. Und dem Freesync Braten traue ich auch nicht so ganz, da scheint AMD auch mal wieder mehr versprochen zu haben als tatsächlich möglich ist bzw. verschweigt das eine oder andere.


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2015)

35-90Hz ist ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz.
Gut man könnte argumentieren, dass man Freesync über 95Hz nicht mehr braucht.
Trotzdem hat AMD Freesync ganz toll angepriesen, aber so richtig funktionieren tut es dann wohl doch noch nicht.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (29. April 2015)

Jop irgendwo ist da ja schon auch gut, hab mit ner 290X getestet und es geht wirklich nur bis 95hz... Es fühlt sich besser an als 144hz ohne freesync aber ganz ehrlich das muss doch nicht sein 
Sonnst ist der Monitor super aber das backlight bleeding (das bei mir zumindest nicht sooo schlimm ist) + ips glow ist halt schon ein Nachteil dem man sich bewusst sein muss. 

Ich finde im vergleich zum Swift eine gute Option wenn man keine Nvidia Karte hat und auch sonnst alles in allem ein toller Monitor.

Edit: Hier mal das Bild auf dem das BLB am stärksten zu sehen ist, in natura ist es eigentlich noch viel weniger. Sry wegen der Miesen Qualität aber ich hatte gerade keine andere cam am start. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (29. April 2015)

Alternative um vone einem S-IPS Panel,  und einem 26 Zoll Monitor Type:  LG 2600 HP-BF
umzusteigen, oder auf Bessere,  sprich Zukünftige Alternativen hoffen und somit weiter abwarten.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (29. April 2015)

Ich muss sagen, dass der Monitor seine 650€ zwar wert ist und das kann was er verspricht, aber für so viel Geld kann man eigentlich doch 144hz FreeSync erwarten (wird noch spannend) und auch das BLB ist eine Sache die viel besser ginge... 

Ob der Monitor ein lohnendes Update ist musst du selbst wissen. Ich finde die 144hz + 1440p super und das Panel macht ein gutes Bild. Warten kann man immer


----------



## rob-man (30. April 2015)

Ich finde den Monitor auf der Alternate Homepage nedmal...


----------



## CeresPK (30. April 2015)

Ich komme über die Bestellhistorie auch nicht mehr auf die Seite.

Schon aus dem Sortiment genommen


----------



## possess (30. April 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Jop irgendwo ist da ja schon auch gut, hab mit ner 290X getestet und es geht wirklich nur bis 95hz... Es fühlt sich besser an als 144hz ohne freesync aber ganz ehrlich das muss doch nicht sein



95Hz nicht 90? Was passiert wenn du über 95Hz kommst? Schaltet sich dann VSync ein und der Monitor verharrt bei 95Hz oder wie?


----------



## JoM79 (30. April 2015)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich komme über die Bestellhistorie auch nicht mehr auf die Seite.
> 
> Schon aus dem Sortiment genommen


Bei Geizhals wird Alternate auch nicht mehr aufgeführt, sehr komisch das Ganze.


----------



## Ryle (30. April 2015)

Gab eventuell Stress weil sie ihn vorm offiziellen Verkaufsstart im Angebot hatten, wer weiß.


----------



## oRk-shak (30. April 2015)

Nach tatkräftiger Unterstützung hier im Forum habe Ich seit 1 Woche auch meinen neuen Rechner und warte ebenfalls auf den Monitor. 

Bei Alternate war er Montag u. Dienstag für 650€ verfügbar, was mich gewundert hat, da die meisten anderen Seiten eine Verfügbarkeit ab dem 21.05 angeben. Seit gestern morgen ist er aber aus dem Alternate Sortiment verschwunden. Sollte es bei hardwareversand.de bei den 565€ bleiben warte Ich lieber noch die 3 Wochen.


----------



## mosare (30. April 2015)

du kannst also beide monitore, den ROG SWIFT und den MG279, direkt miteinander vergleichen? welchen würdest du empfehlen? Den SWIFT kann ich für rund 100 EUR günstiger erhalten und könnte als nvidia besitzer ebenfalls von g sync profitieren. wobei das geld keine hauptrolle spielt. hat der MG279 in den games nur marginal das bessere bild? schwarzwert?

danke für den verleich...tu mich gerade echt schwer ..und der ACER PREDATOR will ich nicht kaufen..ACER kommt mir nicht ins haus


----------



## CeresPK (30. April 2015)

Das ist ne wirklich schwere Frage.
Betrachtet man das ganze ohne den G-Sync/Freesync Faktor und nehmen wir mal an man bekommt ein fehlerfreies Modell (ohne BLB), dann würde ich wahrscheinlich den MG279Q bevorzugen.

Die Farben sind bei beiden Modellen gut, beim MG etwas satter/kräftiger ohne zu übertreiben und dank IPS eben auch wenn man nicht genau 90° davor sitzt.
Bei gleicher Helligkeit ist der Schwarzwert bei beiden Modellen annähernd gleich, der Swift hat eine deutlich höhere Maximalhelligkeit (bedingt durch 3D-Vision 2 nehme ich an).
Die Reaktionszeit des Swift ist merklich besser, das soll aber nicht heißen das der MG sich schlecht anfühlt.
Bei den Anschlussmöglichkeiten ist der Swift halt arm, da finde ich die Vielseitigkeit des MG klasse.

und jetzt ist der Punkt wo G-Sync ins Spiel kommt,
das fetzt halt schon 

Und dann kommen eben noch die "Kinderkrankheiten" des 144Hz IPS Panels dazu. Etwa das BLB in der unteren rechten Ecke, das so auch schon vom XB270HU bekannt ist.

links  MG279Q - rechts PG278Q ROG Swift




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat mir die Freude am MG279  ganz schön getrübt.
Und wenn alle Modelle so sein sollten dann würde ich eher zum Swift greifen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. April 2015)

Dein BLB ist was man von nem IPS so oder so erwarten darf, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. 
Wenn ich keine AMD als nächste Karte hätte haben wollen hätte ich den Swift genommen aber der macht leider oft Probleme...


----------



## CeresPK (30. April 2015)

darf man sowas wirklich bei einem 600€ Gerät erwarten?
Ich bin da eher nicht deiner Meinung


----------



## JoM79 (30. April 2015)

Ist mittlerweile Alltag bei IPS und mit ein Grund, warum ich keinen IPS mehr haben will.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist mittlerweile Alltag bei IPS und mit ein Grund, warum ich keinen IPS mehr haben will.



Mehr oder weniger This. 
IPS ist gut aber es hat genauso wie TN Nachteile. Klar besser als TN ist IPS aber nicht,keine Ahnung wo die Erwartungshaltung her kommt 

Und zum Thema 600€ Monitor. Klar dürfte man einen BLB freien Monitor erwarten, aber den wirst du schlicht nicht bekommen. Wenn Asus bei jedem Monitor jegliches BLB entfernen würde, wärst du wohl mit 1500€ mit von der Partie


----------



## JoM79 (30. April 2015)

Das kommt wohl von den ganzen billigen FHD 24" TN Monitoren. 
Nur haben die neueren TN Panel nicht mehr soviel damit zu tun.


----------



## mosare (5. Mai 2015)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Das ist ne wirklich schwere Frage.
> Betrachtet man das ganze ohne den G-Sync/Freesync Faktor und nehmen wir mal an man bekommt ein fehlerfreies Modell (ohne BLB), dann würde ich wahrscheinlich den MG279Q bevorzugen.
> 
> Die Farben sind bei beiden Modellen gut, beim MG etwas satter/kräftiger ohne zu übertreiben und dank IPS eben auch wenn man nicht genau 90° davor sitzt.
> ...



Danke für den Vergleich.  Wie sieht der Vergleich beim zocken aus? Ist das Bild des MG279 spürbar besser gegenüber dem Swift?! Falls nicht,werde ich doch zum Swift greifen, da er gerade beim Zocken wohl doch mehr Vorteile hat. Wobei nun ist in der Schweiz auch demnächst der Predator lieferabar.....Nicht einfach


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. Mai 2015)

Der ACER ist keinen deut besser als der MG279Q... Hat nur Gsync. Wenn du dich darauf einrichtest den Swift möglicherweise ein paar mal hin und her senden zu müssen ist der für dich eindeutig die bessere Wahl.


----------



## mosare (5. Mai 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Der ACER ist keinen deut besser als der MG279Q... Hat nur Gsync. Wenn du dich darauf einrichtest den Swift möglicherweise ein paar mal hin und her senden zu müssen ist der für dich eindeutig die bessere Wahl.


Konntest Du beide direkt miteinander vergleichen?


----------



## unze (5. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte gestern Abend den ASUS PG278Q direkt neben einem Samsung SA850D (PLS/IPS Panel) stehen.
Der PG278Q geht heute direkt zurück, die Farbdarstellung von TN kommt einfach nicht an IPS ran.
Ich habe den ASUS kalibriert und mit einem icc Profil von ICC Profiles and Monitor Settings Database eingerichtet, dadurch wurden die Farben zwar deutlich besser, allerdings wirkt TN im direkten Vergleich einfach nur blass.
Im Geschäft ohne Vergleichsmonitor sah der ASUS wirklich super aus, aber im direkten Vergleich neben einem IPS Monitor... nichts für mich.

Ich hab grad den ACER bestellt und schaue mir den mal im direkten Vergleich an.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. Mai 2015)

mosare schrieb:


> Konntest Du beide direkt miteinander vergleichen?



Jain, den ACER hab ich mit dem Swift verglichen den mg hab ich ja schon länger daheim. Dürfte ja eh das selbe Panel sein und ich hatte den Eindruck als das der ACER sehr schlecht verarbeitet ist, da das Modell welches ich sehen durfte noch weit schlimmeres BLB hatte als mein ASUS. Das + Glow finde ich dann schon grenzwertig. 

Es ist ja auch nur meine persönliche Meinung, dass der Swift ein so gutes Bild macht, dass man die nachteile des IPS nicht unbedingt in kauf nehmen muss.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Mai 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Der ACER ist keinen deut besser als der MG279Q... Hat nur Gsync. Wenn du dich darauf einrichtest den Swift möglicherweise ein paar mal hin und her senden zu müssen ist der für dich eindeutig die bessere Wahl.



Kann ich bisher noch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen was die Probleme beim Swift sein sollen. Mein Exemplar ist vom September und läuft absolut top. 

Und letzten Endes ist es Egal welchen Monitor man umherreisen lässt, ob nun der Swift wegen diverser Macken oder die 144Hz IPSler wegen Pixelfehlern und BLB. 

@mosare 
Ich habe noch nicht auf dem MG gezockt, alleine vom Desktop-Betrieb würde ich aber sagen das sich die Farben nichts nehmen.
Was einen großen unterschied macht ist aber die Blickwinkel-Unempfindlichkeit des IPS Panels.
Man sitzt ja nicht Bocksteif vorm PC, beim Swift verfälschen da (TN-Typisch) schnell die Farben.


----------



## mosare (6. Mai 2015)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Kann ich bisher noch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen was die Probleme beim Swift sein sollen. Mein Exemplar ist vom September und läuft absolut top.
> 
> Und letzten Endes ist es Egal welchen Monitor man umherreisen lässt, ob nun der Swift wegen diverser Macken oder die 144Hz IPSler wegen Pixelfehlern und BLB.
> 
> ...



Tx 4 explanation! Werde jetzt nun doch wohl noch den Acer Predator kaufen (ist in 2 Tag in meinem Shop hier in der Schweiz lieferbar). Wollte eigentlich erst nix von Acer wissen, aber wenn sich das BLB im Rahmen hält und ansonsten alles OK ist, dann muss es wohl wirklich ein Top Monitor sein, auch wenn die Haptik und das Design etwas zu wünschen übrig lässt


----------



## mosare (7. Mai 2015)

Der Predator scheint ebenfalls sehr sehr grosse Probleme mit der Qualität zu haben. Sehr viele klagen über extremes! (überdurschnitlches bei einem IPS ) BLB, Pixelfehler etc....Evlt doch wieder zum Swift greifen, obwohl man bei diesem auch über genügend Probleme lesen konnte...mm


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (7. Mai 2015)

Ich habe gestern meinen MG279Q bekommen und ich bereue es nicht, das warten hat sich ausgezahlt.


----------



## Wurstie (8. Mai 2015)

Anscheinend wurde der MG279Q vorübergehend zurückgerufen und wird in ein paar Wochen wieder veröffentlicht, weil er bei 144hz jedes sechste Frame überspringt:
Asus återkallar MG279Q efter upptäckt i SweClockers testlabb - Skärmar - SweClockers.com (translate benutzen)
120hz funktioniert wohl problemlos.
Selber überprüfen könnt ihr es hier:
Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests
dies muss mit einer Kamera fotografiert werden, mit längerer Belichtungszeit (Monitorhelligkeit reduzieren) so dass mindestens eine ganze Reihe Vierecke erfasst wird
wenn Lücken zwischendrin sind (wie in dem Foto im Link), dann überspringt er die Frames.
Würde mich interessieren ob das bei euch auch auftritt oder ob es sich da um Einzelfälle handelt


----------



## Dominic134679 (8. Mai 2015)

Wurstie schrieb:


> Anscheinend wurde der MG279Q vorübergehend zurückgerufen und wird in ein paar Wochen wieder veröffentlicht, weil er bei 144hz jedes sechste Frame überspringt:
> Asus återkallar MG279Q efter upptäckt i SweClockers testlabb - Skärmar - SweClockers.com (translate benutzen)
> 120hz funktioniert wohl problemlos.
> Selber überprüfen könnt ihr es hier:
> ...



Bei mir wird jeder vierte Frame irgendwie übersprungen, hab ihn seit heute. Seltsam.


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (9. Mai 2015)

Ist mein Monitor von diesem Leiden betroffen wenn die Bilder so aussehen?

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/thumbs/b4qk-7r-998f.jpg[/img][/url]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (9. Mai 2015)

Ist mein Monitor von diesem Leiden betroffen wenn die Bilder so aussehen?


http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/i/b4qk-7s-38bb.jpg

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/i/b4qk-7r-998f.jpg


----------



## CeresPK (9. Mai 2015)

ja ist er,

wenn du die Belichtung noch etwas länger stellst kannst du es noch besser sehen, etwa wie bei mir.

http://abload.de/img/img_1544mnua4.jpg


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (9. Mai 2015)

Das hab ich befürchtet

Es geht leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Mai 2015)

Sagt mal, habt ihr auch den IPS Glow wenn ihr frontal draufguckt ?


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (9. Mai 2015)

Ganz Minimal, beim normalen Desktophintergrund oder beim zocken merkt man diesen nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Mai 2015)

CeresPK schrieb:


> ja ist er,
> 
> wenn du die Belichtung noch etwas länger stellst kannst du es noch besser sehen, etwa wie bei mir.
> 
> http://abload.de/img/img_1544mnua4.jpg



Wow da ist ja richtig was schief gelaufen.
Hier mal ein Bild von "echten" 144Hz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryle (10. Mai 2015)

Asus bekleckert sich mit den Monitoren in letzter Zeit aber nicht gerade mit Ruhm. Erst waren die ersten Revisionen des Swifts ein Totalausfall oder sie sind nach ein paar Wochen verreckt und jetzt bringen die das Freesync Pendant mit Frameskipping, Freesync bis 90Hz und den selben Panelmacken wie beim Acer. 
Zum Großteil wird da natürlich auch AU Optronics die Schuld tragen, aber bei einer solchen Fehlerrate hätte man ganz klar die ganze Revision reklamieren müssen. Das bei Acer nicht gerade mit QS und Qualität glänzt ist bekannt aber zumindest von Asus sollte man doch was anderes erwarten können. Aber nun murksen die auch noch an der Firmware, das ist schon ein hartes Stück.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Mai 2015)

Die Teile sind so schlecht nun auch nicht  
Aber das es kein Zustand sein kann, da hast du recht... Eine Firmware die nicht vom User selbst geflasht werden kann


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
habe *hier im Thread*  kurz was zu der 144Hz Thematik geschrieben.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (11. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Info, ich hab das Formular bereits ausgefüllt. Ich bin gespannt ob dieser dann wirklich abgeholt und ausgetauscht wird das wäre wirklich fein.  Beim zurückschicken muss ich die ganzen Kabel, Beschreibung uns sonstiges Zubehör mitgeben oder rein nur den Monitor?


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2015)

Nur den reinen Monitor mit Standfuss, sollte aber auch bei den Umtauschunterlagen dabei stehen.
Und immer den neuen Monitor kontrollieren, obwohl das der Lieferfahrer von sich aus schon tut.


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (11. Mai 2015)

Ich habe bei Dem Formular aber die Kabel angegeben da diese auch zum anklicken waren, macht das was wenn ich diese jetzt nicht mitgebe?


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (12. Mai 2015)

XR3iMK6 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Dem Formular aber die Kabel  angegeben da diese auch zum anklicken waren, macht das was wenn ich  diese jetzt nicht mitgebe?



Das ist nicht weiter schlimm. Der Austausch erfolgt im Regelfall so  das der Lieferant den Monitor auspackt und Dir übergibt. Dann packt er  deinen Monitor ein und nimmt ihn mit.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (12. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Infos, eine Rückmeldung von ASUS habe ich auch schon bekommen das ich bescheid bekomme sobald die Austauschgeräte verfügbar sind. Ansonsten funktioniert der Monitor ohne Probleme und ich kann ihn weiternutzen bis ich den anderen bekomme.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Mai 2015)

Also ich muss sagen, dass Asus echt bemüht ist den Support zu verbessern.


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (16. Mai 2015)

Ich hab ein kleines Problem ich brauche ein längeres Kabel für den Monitor, damit ich das Kabel auch ordentlich verlegen kann sollten es 3m sein. Ich habe mir bereits ein Displayport auf Minidisplayport besorgt und das schafft nur 90hz.
Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für mich welches Kabel ich besorgen sollte?  
DVI-D auf Displayport oder Minidisplayport ginge auch, beim DVI-D wäre ein 3m Kabel vorhanden.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2015)

DVI Duallink reicht nicht für WQHD mit 144Hz.
Du brauchst ein gutes DP 1.2 Kabel.


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (17. Mai 2015)

ich habe dieses Displayport-Kabel und bei 90hz ist Schluss.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2015)

Laut den Daten von denen sollte es reichen.


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (17. Mai 2015)

Sollte tut es aber nicht, was mich ziemlich nervt. Und ein 1.3 Kabel gibt anscheinen noch nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2015)

Aber andere DP Kabel.
Gerade bei DP Kabeln scheint es relativ viele Probleme zu geben.


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (17. Mai 2015)

Anscheinend muss ich warten bis es 1.3er Kabel gibt, den ich habe ansonsten kein passendes gefunden.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2015)

Brauchst du zwingend mDP oder geht auch ein normales DP Kabel?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (17. Mai 2015)

Versuchs doch mal mit dem.
CSL - 2m Mini Displayport auf Displayport Kabel |: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (19. Mai 2015)

Zu diesem gibt auch keine genauen angaben bezüglich der Hz, wahrscheinlich wird das auch nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (20. Mai 2015)

Sagtmal, bekommt man die Teile jetzt schon ausgetauscht ? 
Der nette Mann am Telefon hatte nämlich selbst keine Ahnung


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (21. Mai 2015)

Soweit ich weis wird es ca. 2 wochen oder mehr dauern bis die ersten Austauschgeräte unterwegs sind.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Mai 2015)

Anscheinend kanns net lange mehr dauern Alternate hat heut kurzzeitig wieder welche gehabt.


----------



## Ikarius (22. Mai 2015)

edit: hier stand mist. Ist denn irgendwas in Richtung mit 4k, ips und freesync angekündigt?


----------



## Atent123 (22. Mai 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> edit: hier stand mist. Ist denn irgendwas in Richtung mit 4k, ips und freesync angekündigt?



Ja von Samsung mit PLS.
Abet warum sich IPS wünschen wen es auch VA gibt.


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (24. Mai 2015)

Was haltet ihr von diesem kabel? 
Den Bewertungen nach könnte es passen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (25. Mai 2015)

So hab mein Asus auch bekommen wie siehts bei euch mit BLB aus?
Also meins ist hart an der grenze.(rechts oben und unten)
Ist wirklich schon unüblich fürn IPS Panel.
Schwanke jetzt zwischen es geht gerade so noch oder tauschen was ich ja so machen muss wegen den 144Hz Bug(soviel zum verkaufsstop^^) andersrum ist die gefahr einen mit Pixelfehlern zu bekommen net gerade gering(habe keine)
Schade das Asus dazu nix sagt was das  BLB angeht.


Ansonsten ist es nämlich ein super Monitor Farben,Schärfe,Gamingtauglich(kein spürbarer Lag oder sichtbare schlieren).

Also ich kann 120Hz einstellen mit dem mit gelieferten Kabel 90Hz geht nur wenn Freesync an ist.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Mai 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> So hab mein Asus auch bekommen wie siehts bei euch mit BLB aus?
> Also meins ist hart an der grenze.(rechts oben und unten)
> Ist wirklich schon unüblich fürn IPS Panel.
> Schwanke jetzt zwischen es geht gerade so noch oder tauschen was ich ja so machen muss wegen den 144Hz Bug(soviel zum verkaufsstop^^) andersrum ist die gefahr einen mit Pixelfehlern zu bekommen net gerade gering(habe keine)
> ...



Ich werde ASUS was erzählen wenn die mir einen mit nem defekten Pixel hinstellen, egal ob er leuchtet oder nur dunkel ist. Das wäre dann mein letztes Produkt von Asus gewesen 
Nach den Strapazen mit diesem Monitor auch noch einen mit Pixelfehler bekommen... 
Nachwirkend hätte ich das Teil einfach zurück geben sollen. Alleine dass die Firmware nicht im Feld updatebar ist ist ja schon ein qualitatives Armutszeugnis ohne gleichen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (25. Mai 2015)

Wie hattest du deinen eig. eingestellt?
Ja ich weis net noch kann ich ihn ja ohne Prob. einfach wieder zurück schicken.
Auf große tauschorgien hab ich eig. kein bock.
Wenn das BLB mal net so hart an der grenze wär...auf einerart störts net im Alltag aber wenn dann sowas wie DS oder Metro gespielt wird fällts schon auf..
Hast du deinen einfach zu Asus geschickt?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Mai 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Wie hattest du deinen eig. eingestellt?
> Ja ich weis net noch kann ich ihn ja ohne Prob. einfach wieder zurück schicken.
> Auf große tauschorgien hab ich eig. kein bock.
> Wenn das BLB mal net so hart an der grenze wär...auf einerart störts net im Alltag aber wenn dann sowas wie DS oder Metro gespielt wird fällts schon auf..
> Hast du deinen einfach zu Asus geschickt?



Meiner läuft auf 120hz. 
Ich konnte meinen noch nicht einschicken, weil auf 2 anfragen nur "keine Ahnung" kam


----------



## JoM79 (25. Mai 2015)

Hast du denn schon ne RMA gestartet?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (25. Mai 2015)

Ich jetzt?
Wenn ja dann nein.


Mit einstellungen meint ich eig. Contrast u.s.w.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Mai 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ich jetzt?
> Wenn ja dann nein.
> 
> 
> Mit einstellungen meint ich eig. Contrast u.s.w.



Aso, die wechsel ich ständig weil ich das (für mich) Optimum noch nicht gefunden habe. Je nach Anwendung passt mir was nicht, hatte ich bis jetzt aber bei jedem Monitor. 
Nur für 

@JoM79 

Noch nicht, da der zweite nette Herr vom Support meinte, dass ich damit noch warten sollte. Ich habe atm keinen anderen Monitor und werde das Ding jetzt nicht auf verdacht mal nach ASUS schicken. Ich habe zu arbeiten


----------



## JoM79 (25. Mai 2015)

Du schickst den doch garnicht zu Asus, du kriegst einen neuen nach Hause geliefert und gibst deinen alten wieder mit.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du schickst den doch garnicht zu Asus, du kriegst einen neuen nach Hause geliefert und gibst deinen alten wieder mit.



Dann will ich von Asus wissen wie das geht. Wenn ich ne RMA aufmachen will hab ich nur die Option es per DHL einzuschicken.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Mai 2015)

Dann stimmt da aber was nicht.
Normalerweise machst du ne RMA auf, dann wird das geprüft und im Anschluss wird dir mitgeteilt wann dein Monitor getauscht wird.


----------



## Alex242 (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 
ich habe gerade meinen Asus bekommen und möchte gerne feststellen ob der Monitor auch von dem 144 Hz Bug betroffen ist oder nicht.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit anhand der Gerätenummer etwas festzustellen oder nur über den Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests ?
Der Mitarbeiter an der Asus Hotline konnte mir nichts darüber sagen, wusste sogar nichts über eine Service/Rückruf Aktion.....
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das mit dem Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests funktioniert.  Der Monitor zeigt mir im OSD 144Hz an, wenn ich die Testseite aufrufe schwankt die Frame rate zwischen 114 und 122 Hz, ist jedoch nie bei 144 Hz.
Hat jemand einen Tipp ?
Gruß
Alex


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (26. Mai 2015)

Ich Habs bei meinem mit dem Test festgestellt und musste mit der Kamera auch etwas herumprobieren bis ich es brauchbar dokumentiert hatte.
 Hier Rückhol-Aktion ist der Link von dem Artikel, auf dieser Seite findest du auch den Link für das RMA Formular.

Zu meinem Kabel Problem, was sagt ihr zu diesem Displayport den Bewertungen nach könnte es gehen!


----------



## oRk-shak (27. Mai 2015)

wo habt Ihr den Monitor überhaupt bestellt? Ich weiss zwar, dass er bei Alternate vor kurzem für 1 oder 2 Tage verfügbar war, aber bei allen anderen geläufigen Seiten verschiebt sich der Liefertermin schon seit Wochen nur nach hinten.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (27. Mai 2015)

Amazon(aber da ist es keine gefixte version)...


----------



## Leitwolf200 (27. Mai 2015)

Alex242 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe gerade meinen Asus bekommen und möchte gerne feststellen ob der Monitor auch von dem 144 Hz Bug betroffen ist oder nicht.
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit anhand der Gerätenummer etwas festzustellen oder nur über den Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests ?
> Der Mitarbeiter an der Asus Hotline konnte mir nichts darüber sagen, wusste sogar nichts über eine Service/Rückruf Aktion.....
> ...



Nimm einfach den Ufo test deine Handycam die belichtungszeit höher stellen draufhalten foto machen wenn nen kästchen frei ist zwischen den weißen quadraten dann gehen 144Hz net.
Ist bei mir genauso soviel zum thema verkaufstop Amazon hat da wohl was net mit bekommen....


----------



## Leitwolf200 (27. Mai 2015)

XR3iMK6 schrieb:


> Ich Habs bei meinem mit dem Test festgestellt und musste mit der Kamera auch etwas herumprobieren bis ich es brauchbar dokumentiert hatte.
> Hier Rückhol-Aktion ist der Link von dem Artikel, auf dieser Seite findest du auch den Link für das RMA Formular.
> 
> Zu meinem Kabel Problem, was sagt ihr zu diesem Displayport den Bewertungen nach könnte es gehen!



Ich hab mir nen 7Euro miniDP/DP kabel gekauft und das schafft seine 120Hz/144Hz und du willst 25€ für sowas ausgebenoO.
Ok wars falsche das hier.
CSL - 2m Mini Displayport auf Displayport Kabel |: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Hab ich glaub schon mal gepostet kostet halt nen 10ner.
Das von Asus kann auch nix besonderes sein.
beim mir hat er zwar erst gemeckert aber das hat er beim orginalen von Asus auch erst hab Treiber neu drauf dann gings

Sicher das de kein Freesync an hast?^^


----------



## Alex242 (27. Mai 2015)

Danke ! Werde es mal probieren.
Mein Monitor kam auch von Amazon.
Erschreckend war für mich, dass ich der Asus Hotline über die Rückrufaktion was erzählen musste, da der nette Kontakt nichts davon wusste.....


----------



## Leitwolf200 (27. Mai 2015)

Anscheinend weis da die linke Hand net was de rechte macht

Aber ich muss jetzt mal nochwas zu IPS und 144Hz sagen.
Und zwar kommt mir das net so schön rüber wie auf nem TN 144Hz Monitor ka entweder spinnt mein Monitor aber hier ist der unterschied ziemlich gering liegt wohl auch an den Reaktionszeiten!? die beim Asus keineswegs schlecht sind aber von den 120/144Hz hätt ich mir mehr erwartet.
Beim ersten TN 144Hz Monitor wars ja nen wechsel zwischen Tag und Nacht aber hier bleibt das eher aus auch was das Tearing betrifft trotz genügend FPS in DS2 z.b kann man das schön im flackernden Licht testen 60Hz Tearing 120Hz nur minimal besser fast zu vernachlässigen trotz weit über 100FPS.
TN 60Hz Tearing 144Hz kein bissel mehr zu sehen und schön geschmeidig alles.
Auch auf Desktop ist da wenig veränderung hab ja noch paar 60Hz Monitore wo ich vergleichen kann.
Nach TN 144Hz konnt ich kaum noch an 60Hz spielen wenn mir jetzt einer nach 3Wochen statt den Asus nen 60Hz Monitor hin stellen würde da würd ich glaub null merken von.
Die Leute die den Acer haben sehen wohl kein unterschied was das geschmeidige angeht und Tearing vs den Swift das verwundert mich ehrlich gesagt sehr und ich bin schon am überlegen zum Acer zu switchen auch wenn die Verarbeitung net so toll ist wie beim Asus.
Jetzt net falsch verstehen ich will den Asus hier net schlecht reden ist nen super Monitor aber die Hz sache ist mir da ziemlich ins Auge gestochen.
Auch zeigt er mir nie 120Hz an entweder 119 oder 118 im OSD aber damit hats ja nix zu tuhen?

Vielleicht haben andere nutzer das auch mal so mit bekommen?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (28. Mai 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Anscheinend weis da die linke Hand net was de rechte macht
> 
> Aber ich muss jetzt mal nochwas zu IPS und 144Hz sagen.
> Und zwar kommt mir das net so schön rüber wie auf nem TN 144Hz Monitor ka entweder spinnt mein Monitor aber hier ist der unterschied ziemlich gering liegt wohl auch an den Reaktionszeiten!? die beim Asus keineswegs schlecht sind aber von den 120/144Hz hätt ich mir mehr erwartet.
> ...



Ich weis was du meinst, ich habe das Gefühl der Motion Blur wäre ziemlich stark ausgeprägt 
Ich kann ihn leider gerade nicht direkt vergleichen da er mein einziger funktionierender PC Monitor im Haus ist.

Aber anfühlen wie ein 60hz Monitor tut er sich nicht (imho)


----------



## Leitwolf200 (28. Mai 2015)

Meinst jetzt schlieren ja?
Hmm ich sag mal *jein* ich muss dazu sagen ich spiele auf tracefree 100 was im gegensatz zu 60% nochmal nen guten schub gibt(ohne sichtbare nachteile jedenfalls sind mir keine aufgefallen).
Das meinten aber manche auch beim Acer das die schlieren ziemlich ausgeprägt seien.
Ich Teste grad wieso hin und her ich achte beim zocken mal drauf normal fällt mir sowas schnell auf wenns zu krass ist mal als bsp. der Iiyama XB weis jetzt net wie der weiter hieß verschwomm auf jedenfall mehr auch der DellU2414H sowie der LG34UM65.

Ich habe eher mit Tearing zu kämpfen....was einfach net in mein koppe will klar nen unterschied zwischen 120 und 60Hz ist schon da aber irgentwie so gering das es wenns net da wär einem auch net fehlen würde.
Das war bei 144Hz TN wie gesagt definitiv net so(da hatte ich auf 60FPS schon nen guten uterschied gehabt flüssiger,weniger tearing) da konnt ich nach 5h zocken garkein TV mehr schauen geschweige denn konsole zocken weil man nur noch schlieren und Tearing ausgeprägter als sonst gesehen hat.
Hier isses net so.
Ok auf einer art gut auf der andere grübel ich de ganze zeit ob das so sein soll/muss also Panel bedingt was die Reaktionszeiten angeht oder ob meiner einfach ne klatsche hat ooooder ob die paar Hz zu 144Hz soviel ausmachen hab ja den Bug.
Freesync kann ich leider net testen da ich nur ne 7950 hab wenn freesync das wieder ausgleicht mit Tearing/Flüssiger spielverlauf dann ist alle tutti aber so hmm hätte man sich das mMn auch sparen können mit den Hz.


Wie habt ihr euren Asus eig. so eingestellt?
Schärfe,contrast,farben?
Würd ich auch mal gern wissen.

Ansonsten wart ich jetzt bis Asus mal aus de puschen kommt wegen tausch.


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (28. Mai 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nen 7Euro miniDP/DP kabel gekauft  und das schafft seine 120Hz/144Hz und du willst 25€ für sowas  ausgebenoO.
> Ok wars falsche das hier.
> CSL - 2m Mini Displayport auf Displayport Kabel |: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> Hab ich glaub schon mal gepostet kostet halt nen 10ner.
> ...



Ich habe mir schon so eines besorgt in der 3 Meter Ausführung das die 144hz auch schaffen sollte bei 90 hz ist aber Schluss.
Bezüglich des Treibers könnte ich es nur mit der Beta Version probieren.

Zuvor probier ich nochmals die einstellungen durch mit Freesync, vielleicht hab ich ja was übersehen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (28. Mai 2015)

Aber mit dem mit gelieferten Kabel gehen 144Hz?


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (28. Mai 2015)

Ja mit dem gehen 144hz, mit dem neuen gehen nur 60hz und wenn freesync aktiv ist 90.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (28. Mai 2015)

In spielen gehts aber dann auch net oder?
Hmm vielleicht mal bei Asus nachfragen was es für ein kabel ist?
Gibts bestimmt auch in nen Meter länger.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (29. Mai 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Meinst jetzt schlieren ja?
> Hmm ich sag mal *jein* ich muss dazu sagen ich spiele auf tracefree 100 was im gegensatz zu 60% nochmal nen guten schub gibt(ohne sichtbare nachteile jedenfalls sind mir keine aufgefallen).
> Das meinten aber manche auch beim Acer das die schlieren ziemlich ausgeprägt seien.
> Ich Teste grad wieso hin und her ich achte beim zocken mal drauf normal fällt mir sowas schnell auf wenns zu krass ist mal als bsp. der Iiyama XB weis jetzt net wie der weiter hieß verschwomm auf jedenfall mehr auch der DellU2414H sowie der LG34UM65.
> ...



Tearing hast du immer. Wenn du glück hast siehst du es mit einem 144hz panel nur nicht und da machen 120hz tu 144hz schon was aus.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Mai 2015)

Sagt mal werden eure Augen auch so schnell trocken?
Also nach ner viertel stunde sind meine total trocken....
Komischerweise nur bei dem Monitor.
Nervt schon irgentwie erst dachte ich ist ne gewöhnungssache aber irgentwie wills net weg.
Das nächste ist das er von etwas näher betrachtung 40/60cm(also normal bin ich 70cm weg und 60 drann wenn ich zocke) unschärfer wirkt als meine 24" 1080P Monitore   ist das denn normal?
Das spiegelt sich bei der schrift und in Games wieder.
Dachte ja eig. nehme 1440p damit ich auch näher drann sitzen kann und trotzdem nen klares scharfes Bild hab.
29"21:9 in 2560x1080p waren ja schon nen kleinen tick besser in der schärfe als 24"FullHD und bei 27" 1440p isses nen rückschritt oder wie!?
Klar siehts besser aus auch die Spiele aber irgentwie ist da nen leichter unschärfe tick drinne.
Leider hab ich jetzt kein anderen 1440p Monitor hier zum vergleich werd mal schauen ob ich Montag mal bei nem Saturn oder MM vorbei komm bin mir da ziemlich sicher das dass bei denen net so war hatte ja öfter schon mal geschaut wegen 1440p Monitor.
Vielleicht kann auch einer was zu sagen^^


Aber nochmal was zu den schlieren also mehr sind es auf jedenfall net als bei nem üblichen 60Hz Monitor hab jetzt glaub lange genug vergleichen können.
Wenns mehr gewesn wären dann wär mir das eh als erstes aufgfallen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. Mai 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Sagt mal werden eure Augen auch so schnell trocken?
> Also nach ner viertel stunde sind meine total trocken....
> Komischerweise nur bei dem Monitor.
> Nervt schon irgentwie erst dachte ich ist ne gewöhnungssache aber irgentwie wills net weg.
> ...



Kollege, entweder sind deine Einstellungen verdreht oder dein Monitor ist defekt. (Auf der Werkseinstellung SRGB habe ich auch eine leichte Unschärfe. )
BTW: 
Ich habe mir bei nem Kumpel einen TN 144hz Monitor angesehen und kurz ausprobiert und ich konnte jetzt aus dem Gedächtnis keine gravierenden Unterschiede feststellen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (31. Mai 2015)

Na wie hast du denn deinen eingestellt?

Ja ich weis net irgentwie komisch und nervt mich schon meine das ist mir schon am anfang aufgefallen mit der schärfe klar wirkt alles net mehr so Pixelig wie auf FullHD dennoch ist es leicht unscharf.
Und das macht sich beim surfen garnet gut aufgrund der kleinen Schrift und skaliert ist es noch schlimmer bei spielen genauso wenn ich nen meter weg sitze ist alles tutti wenn ich 60cm davor sitze ist es mau was ja durch der höheren PPI doch garnet sein kann.
Dafür das alle von 1440p schwärmen auf 27" bin ich da schon leicht enttäuscht.
Da kann ich auch bei FullHD und 27" bleiben wenn ich nen meter weg sitzen muss kommts gleiche bei raus nur mal als bsp.
Und da 27" mit WQHD mehr PPI rausspucken sollte als 24" FullHD wunderts mich halt das es unschärfer(bei gleichen abstand) ist normal müsste es ja genau andersrum sein.


Genau mit den Hz du siehst kein unterschied ich find es gibt da schon nen unterschied ob 144Hz TN oder 120Hz IPS auf dem Asus machts sich schon bemerkbar aber halt net so sehr wie auf dem Asus VG248QE z.b.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (31. Mai 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Na wie hast du denn deinen eingestellt?
> 
> Ja ich weis net irgentwie komisch und nervt mich schon meine das ist mir schon am anfang aufgefallen mit der schärfe klar wirkt alles net mehr so Pixelig wie auf FullHD dennoch ist es leicht unscharf.
> Und das macht sich beim surfen garnet gut aufgrund der kleinen Schrift und skaliert ist es noch schlimmer bei spielen genauso wenn ich nen meter weg sitze ist alles tutti wenn ich 60cm davor sitze ist es mau was ja durch der höheren PPI doch garnet sein kann.
> ...



Stell mal die Einstellung auf die werksseitige "FPS" und "RTS" Mode und vergleiche das mal mit Racing und sRGB was schärfe angeht. 
Der VG248QE den ich bei meinem Kumpel gesehen hab, kam mir nicht flüssiger vor als der mg279q


----------



## Leitwolf200 (31. Mai 2015)

Also FPS/RTS Modus kann ich jetzt kein unterschied feststellen was schärfe betrifft.
sRGB wirkt das Bild leicht unscharf im gegensatz zu FPS/RTS.
Genauso wie Rennmodus ist auch unscharf.
Kinomodus lass ich mal raus weil ziemlicher blaustich.

Ok jedenfalls kommt mir der FPS grad am besten rüber schärfemäßig mal schauen net das es nur einbildung ist:p
Nur schade das die beiden Modis nen grauschleier haben frag mich wieso man im sRGB Modus nix einstellen kann.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. Juni 2015)

Oh man bekomm einfach nix venüftiges eingestellt.
Kann doch net sein-.-
Entweder Farben zu krass *unnatürlich* oder Bild zu dunkel zwischen weis und grau gibts kein Unterschied oder zu Hell und es blendet.
Waum musste Asus den sRBG Modus so versauen durch die unschärfe...... die Farben und Helligkeit passen da voll und ganz.
Man kann ja noch net mal schauen wie er eingestellt ist was die Farbwerte betrifft.

So noch jemand paar Tipps?
Hab auch mal die werte vom Acer genommen die mal totaler murks von der helligkeit her sind da kann ich den Monitor gleich ausmachen.


----------



## Atent123 (2. Juni 2015)

Hat jetzt zwar nicht direkt was mit dem Thema zu tun aber wie lange dauert eine RMA bei BenQ ?
Mein Monitor macht bei schnellen Hell dunkel wechseln manchmal Streifen im Bild.


----------



## oRk-shak (13. Juni 2015)

habe mir das gute Teil jetzt auch endlich bestellt, hätte jemand einen Vorschlag für einen passenden 27" Zweitmonitor bis ~350€?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (18. Juni 2015)

Hat irgend jemand schon was Neues in Sachen Austauschmonitor gehört ? Werde so langsam ungeduldig


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. Juni 2015)

Nope ich hab mein wieder zurück geschickt was ich so lese was es für Austauschmonitore gibt....ne dann lass ich das mit Asus tausch.
Hab mir jetzt nen neuen bestell hoffe das der gefixt ist und noch 120€ gesparrt besser gehts net.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (18. Juni 2015)

Vorallem kann es ja nicht sein, die Teile sind überall lieferbar aber ich bekomme keinen RMA Monitor... wollen die mich verschaukeln


----------



## akuji13 (20. Juni 2015)

Das ist nichts ungewöhnliches.

Die Charge ist ausgeliefert und bei den Händlern vor Ort, ASUS selbst hat aber keine mehr.
Oder sie beliefern lieber erst die Händler, wäre auch möglich. 

Ich habe wie vermutlich alle anderen auch noch keinen Termin sondern nur die übliche email erhalten.

Das kann auch von Vorteil sein: wäre möglich das wir später frische Geräte aus einer neueren Revision erhalten.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Juni 2015)

Nochmal zum Thema Unschärfe im HWL Forum bestätigt das auch jemand das der Asus nen unschärfe tick hat und sein 16:10 1980x1200 schärfer sei.
Schon komisch!?
Entweder hat da Asus was versaut oder ka..
Aber finds schon bissel daneben will mich ja in der BQ verbessern und net verschlechtern^^


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (23. Juni 2015)

Ich habe heute meinen Austauschmonitor bekommen und er funktioniert einwandfrei mit 144hz, gezockt hab ich noch nicht damit aber ich bin zuversichtlich. 


> Der Austausch erfolgt im Regelfall so  das der Lieferant den Monitor  auspackt und Dir übergibt. Dann packt er  deinen Monitor ein und nimmt  ihn mit.


 und so war es auch.

Bezüglich meines Kabels habe ich mir jetzt dieses Chromo Displayport 3 Meter Ausführung gekauft und es funktioniert.


----------



## akuji13 (24. Juni 2015)

Meiner ist heute angekommen.

Ich habe einen neuen Karton hingestellt bekommen und er hat meinen komplett verpackt mitgenommen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2015)

Hast du nicht vorher erstmal reingeguckt?


----------



## akuji13 (24. Juni 2015)

Nö. 

Aber gerade eben: ist alles drin (Monitor, Fuß, Kabel usw.).


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2015)

Sei froh, bei meinem letzten Tausch bei Asus fehlten alle Kabel, da war nur Der Monitor mit Fuss drin.
Aber ich schätze mal, vom MG279Q gibt es nur neue Modelle.


----------



## akuji13 (24. Juni 2015)

Kabel wären auch nicht so schlimm gewesen, da habe ich mehr als genug rumfliegen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2015)

Naja, aber wär schon besser, wenn alles dabei ist.


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (24. Juni 2015)

Bei mir ist auch ein komplett neuer gekommen inkl. Kabel. Ich habe aber nur den Monitor ausgepackt und gegen meinen getauscht.


----------



## RamonSalomon (29. Juni 2015)

Same same
Hat sich bei euch das blb oä verstärkt?


----------



## akuji13 (30. Juni 2015)

Nein.

Der neue ist (noch) ohne Pixelfehler, die Ausleuchtung ist besser, das blb geringer, der 144Hz bug beseitigt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. Juni 2015)

Ich warte immer noch auf ASUS.... So langsam komme ich mir *************************** vor


----------



## akuji13 (1. Juli 2015)

Wann hast du die RMA beantragt?


----------



## Eladio (1. Juli 2015)

Habe gerade den MG279Q für 589€ gefunden und Lieferbar.

Asus MG279Q LED IPS · TFT 68,6cm (27") / 100.000.000:1 / 4ms


----------



## Eladio (2. Juli 2015)

Kann irgendwer was zu den angeblichen Input-Lags sagen im Freesync betrieb?


----------



## akuji13 (2. Juli 2015)

Wieso angeblich?

Lag ist immer da und bei diesem Gerät mit FreeSync deutlich schlechter als mit 144Hz ohne.
Mich hat er aber nicht gestört.

Ich bin da inzwischen nicht mehr empfindlich.
Spiele selbst meist am Philips BDM4065UC und der hat auch einen hohen lag.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. Juli 2015)

Jedem seins ich kann mouseskipping oder trägheit net ab^^


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. Juli 2015)

Es geschehen Zeichen und Wunder  
1,5 Monate nach RMA Antrag ist mein Austauschgerät raus


----------



## akuji13 (3. Juli 2015)

Ich hab später die RMA beantragt und vor dir bekommen.

Wird da gewürfelt?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Juli 2015)

Asus Support... Entweder existiert er nicht oder er ist unzuverlässig, das sind jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen ()


----------



## Eladio (3. Juli 2015)

Ich habe meine MG279Q auch heute geordert mal sehen ob ich Glück habe und ich schon die gefixte Version bekomme.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Juli 2015)

Wenn du ihn heute bestellt hast kannst du nur eine gefixte version bekommen die anderen sind lange nicht mehr im handel


----------



## Eladio (3. Juli 2015)

Da freue ich mich aber, hab ihn für 578€ bekommen und denke damit bin ich ganz gut weg gekommen.

Bin gespannt wie nen Flitzebogen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Juli 2015)

Toll der Austauschmonitor hat Pixelfehler  

Ich kauf nen neuen Monitor und ASUS bekommt von mir ne Hassmail


----------



## akuji13 (3. Juli 2015)

Stören die denn?

Mein erster hatte sogar 3, gestört hat mich keiner (weil nicht blinkend und 2 davon ganz am Rand unten).


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Juli 2015)

Geht... Ich werde überleben. 
Sind zum glück dunkel. Leuchtende könnte man ja sogar reklamieren... 

Wenn mehr dazukommen kann ich den Monitor ja zurückgeben, trotzdem ärgert es mich


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. Juli 2015)

Hat sich bei dir am BLB was gebessert?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Juli 2015)

Etwas. Es ist spürbar aber noch nicht auf dem Niveau eine Kaufentscheidung davon abhängig zu machen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. Juli 2015)

So, sry für Doppelpost aber ich will, dass man auf meinen Ärger aufmerksam wird  (jaja manchmal bin ich narzisstisch)

Der Monitor hat mittlerweile 2 graue Pixel und einen Roten und Blauen direkt nebeneinander. Ich darf also wider auf die ASUS RMA warten


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. Juli 2015)

Ab damit zu Asus ich hätte schon neue RMA gemacht wegen dem 1sten Pixelfehler schließlich haste auch einen ohne abgegeben dann ist es ja das min. das de wieder so ein ohne fehler bekommst.
Da würde ich knallhart sein die sollen Pixelfehlercheck machen und gut ansonsten wäre das Geld schon längst wieder auf mein konto.^^

Aber vielleicht hast ja beim nächsten glück mit BLB weis ja net wie stark es bei dir ist aber mein 2ter  hatte da null von perfektes schwarzes Bild ja auch  im stockdunkeln was ich beim ersten zu 100% net sagen konnte der Gelbschimmer drückte da schon ziemlich durch..
Nur leider ging er wieder back die leichte unschärfe störte mich schon sehr jetzt äger ich mich trotzdem nen bissel hätte ihn behalten sollen schon allein wegen null BLB den hätte man immer fürn guten kurs vk bekommen aber naja was solls.
Jetzt wart ich erstmal ab was noch so kommt weil das plastische und geschmeidige Bild/Spielgefühl war 1A net zu vergleichen mit irgentweclhe fullHD oder 2560x1080p  Monitor^^


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. Juli 2015)

Ich kann keine RMA beantragen, da mein Austauschgerät außerhalb der Garantiezeit liegt  

ASUS... was zur hölle ist das bitte ? Was können die noch nicht ? Ich hatte vom ASUS Support bis jetzt schon keinen guten Eindurck aber das schießt den Vogel ab.
ASUS ist eindeutig die schlechteste Firma in diesem Geschäft... Ich habe noch *nie* einen derart schlechten Support erlebt. 


Hat jemand eine ladungsfähige Adresse von ASUS ?


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juli 2015)

Ruf da einfach mal an, habe denen auch immer Mails geschrieben, aber wirklich was bringen tut nur ein Telefonat.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich kann keine RMA beantragen, da mein Austauschgerät außerhalb der Garantiezeit liegt
> 
> ASUS... was zur hölle ist das bitte ? Was können die noch nicht ? Ich hatte vom ASUS Support bis jetzt schon keinen guten Eindurck aber das schießt den Vogel ab.
> ASUS ist eindeutig die schlechteste Firma in diesem Geschäft... Ich habe noch *nie* einen derart schlechten Support erlebt.
> ...



LOL sry musste sein aber was ist das bitte?
Und das fürn 650€ Gerät.
Na den würde ich  aber was erzählen....
Ich wusste schon warum ich mein ersten so zurückgeschickt hab.


----------



## Alex242 (5. Juli 2015)

Hi,
ich habe diese Woche mein Austauschgerät bekommen, von Amazon. Kann man an der Seriennummer oder dem Produktionsdatum erkennen, ob ein gefixter Monitor geliefert wurde ?
Es wird ja immer geschrieben, alle aktuellen Geräte besitzen den Bug nicht mehr. Woher weiß ich dass nicht alte Lagerware verschickt wurde ?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. Juli 2015)

Das sollte gekenzeichnet sein am Siegel vorne.
Ansonsten hiermit testen Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests
Cam nehmen Foto machen wenn kein schwarzen kästchen zwischen nen weißen ist dann ist er bugfrei.


----------



## Alex242 (5. Juli 2015)

@Leitwolf200: 
Danke, den Test werde ich noch durchführen, aber kannst du mir sagen wie das Siegel aussieht ? Auf der Verpackung war ein QCpassed Aufkleber und der Karton war in  eine grüne Folie eingepackt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. Juli 2015)

Genau der Aufkleber dann ist es ne gefixte Version.
Testen kannste es aber dennoch sicher ist sicher^^
Ok grüne Folie hatt ich keine kommt bestimmt auch aufm Händler an wie die se verpacken.


----------



## Alex242 (5. Juli 2015)

Hört sich ja schon mal gut an. Danke !


----------



## kuhlschrank84 (5. August 2015)

Hi,

ich habe mir vorige Woche den MG279Q geholt.

Mein BLB sieht EXAKT aus wie auf dem Foto von Ceres hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/387168-gerade-den-mg279q-bekommen-post7358808.html
Genau an den gleichen Stellen und in sehr ähnlicher Intensität. Es ist nicht aufdringlich, aber ich sehe es im dunklen Raum in dunklen Szenen...
Außerdem finde ich ist der IPS glow in allen 4 Ecken extrem, wenn ich sehr nah am Bildschirm sitze.

Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich den Monitor umtauschen lassen soll oder nicht... wird das noch besser? Ich meine: Gibt es perfekte MG279Q ohne BLB und mit "wenig" IPS glow?

Habe den Monitor für 568,- Euro bei Mindfactory (Tochter ViBuOnline) gekauft und als der Karton ankam, war das ASUS Siegel aufgebrochen und ein schwarz-weißer Aufkleber mit "QC passed" drüber geklebt... Das heißt doch, dass jemand anderes als ASUS den Monitor schonmal ausgepackt hat. Ist das so üblich? Von MF bekomme ich keine Antwort auf diese Frage. Habe ich einen Remissionsartikel bekommen?
Und bevor jemand fragt: Ich habe KEINEN Pixelfehlertest mitbestellt.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. August 2015)

Ne passed bedeutet eig. das er gefixt ist und Asus den ja wenns alte bestand ist ja öffnen muss.
Ja es gibt welche die sehr wenig Glow/BLB haben hatte ich selbst sogar davon war nix zu sehen auch net im stockdunkeln ausser halt wenn man mit der cam draufhält und nen wirklich blöden winkel hat also vom ersten zum 2ten Asus hat sich das mMn um 100% gebessert.

Kann natürlich sein das de nen schlechteren erwischt ist halt alles nen glücksspiel.


----------



## CeresPK (6. August 2015)

kuhlschrank84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich den Monitor umtauschen lassen soll oder nicht... wird das noch besser? Ich meine: Gibt es perfekte MG279Q ohne BLB und mit "wenig" IPS glow?



Ich bin der Meinung das das BLB mittlerweile nachgelassen hat, vlt habe ich mich auch einfach daran gewöhnt!?
Habe ihn aber trotzdem in die RMA geschickt weil er noch die olle Firmware mit dem 144Hz Frameskip hatte
Zudem haben die unteren Pixelreihen angefangen zu flackern.

Heute war dann der Vor-Ort-Tausch.
Der neue hat exakt genau so viel BLB wie mein alter.

Sollte das auch noch mal weniger werden/ich mich noch mehr daran gewöhnen, bin ich fast glücklich


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. August 2015)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das das BLB mittlerweile nachgelassen hat, vlt habe ich mich auch einfach daran gewöhnt!?
> Habe ihn aber trotzdem in die RMA geschickt weil er noch die olle Firmware mit dem 144Hz Frameskip hatte
> Zudem haben die unteren Pixelreihen angefangen zu flackern.
> 
> ...



Wann hast du denn den RMA Antrag gestellt ?


----------



## CeresPK (6. August 2015)

Am 02.07.

Hat also recht lange gedauert.
am 30.07 habe ich die Bestätigung bekommen das ein Austauschgerät zu mir unterwegs ist.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. August 2015)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Am 02.07.
> 
> Hat also recht lange gedauert.
> am 30.07 habe ich die Bestätigung bekommen das ein Austauschgerät zu mir unterwegs ist.



Naja dann warte ich mal noch auf meinen 2. RMA Monitor.... 
d.h ASUS braucht immer so lange.


----------



## GTA 3 (9. August 2015)

Hey habe den Monitor seit heute. Bin tip top zufrieden. Kein BRB. 

Eine Frage jedoch: Woher kriege ich denn den Treiber für den Monitor?

Weil auf der deutschen Support&Download Seite kommt ich nicht rein.  Hat jemand ne andere Idee?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. August 2015)

Für was brauchste denne nen Treiber für nen Monitor!?
Gibts irgentwo Prob.?
Ansonsten sollte doch eig. ne CD bei liegen.


----------



## GTA 3 (10. August 2015)

Ja aber ich habe kein Laufwerk. #

Und nein keine Probleme. Möchte halt nur nen reibungslosen Ablauf aller Treiber etc.


----------



## Roli (2. September 2015)

Mein Asus MG279q wird heute geliefert, ich bin gespannt, den Kundenberichten nach gibt es da ja massive Qualitätsmängel...in den Reviews wird darüber nie ein Wort verloren.
Werde direkt mal auf starken IPS-Glow /Backlight bleeding, dead Pixel sowie Staub/Dreckeinschlüsse achten.
Hoffentlich gewinne ich in der ASUS-Lotterie.


----------



## marki321 (2. September 2015)

ich erwarte sehnsüchtig dein Fazit  , schwanke momentan zwischen dem Swift und den MG279q und kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## akuji13 (3. September 2015)

Roli schrieb:


> Mein Asus MG279q wird heute geliefert, ich bin gespannt, den Kundenberichten nach gibt es da ja massive Qualitätsmängel...in den Reviews wird darüber nie ein Wort verloren.



Es gibt etliche die von selektierten Modellen für reviews ausgehen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. September 2015)

Richtig Testseiten bekommen immer die Rosinen.
Der rest den Abfall


----------



## Roli (3. September 2015)

Moin, 
Moin Marki aus Osna 

hatte gestern leider nicht viel Zeit zum testen, wird heute nachgeholt. Aber ein erster Eindruck hat schon gereicht für den Entschluss: Dieses Modell geht zurück. 
Die Frage, welche ich heute noch klären muss, ist: Versuche ich weiter mein Glück im ASUS-Lotto, oder nehme ich ein ganz anderes Modell?

Naja, erster Eindruck aber dennoch schon mal: 

- Dieser erste MG279q wurde im April 2015 produziert
- Standby/Power-LED habe ich deaktiviert
- Habe mit einem Freund zusammen getestet, damit es nicht all zu subjektiv wirkt und ich eine zweite Meinung habe
- Settings habe ich vom TFTCentral-Review übernommen: Asus MG279Q Review - TFT Central
- Diesen Dead Pixel Test benutzt: LCD Dead Pixel Test Backgrounds
- AMD Windmill-Demo wurde getestet. Ohne Freesync wurde das Bild merklich ruckeliger, es hat gestottert. Ob das nun ein Marketing-Gag ist oder Tatsache, werde ich heute mit versuchen zu klären. (Gab es da nicht eine Windmill in GTA V?)

positiv:

- 27 Zoll sind nicht zu groß (hatte diese Befürchtung, da mein altes 23 Zoll hat), denke ich gewöhne mich schnell daran.

- WQHD scheint ebenfalls eine gute Auflösung zu sein, zumindest in Spielen. Nicht zu fein, nicht zu grob, genau passend. Merklich schöner als FHD.

- Farben sehen sehr gut aus auf diesem Monitor. Auch kleinere Lichteffekte machen Spaß beim zuschauen. Vor allem ingame wieder sehr schön.

- Staubeinschlüsse/schlieren/Dreck: Nein, nichts zu sehen. Alles in Ordnung.

- Tote Pixel: Einer, unten Rechts. Wenn man nicht danach sucht, nicht zu sehen. Merkwürdigerweise ist der auch nur bei grünem Bild defekt, dann bleibt er weiß. Nicht auffällig und wäre für mich auch gar kein Problem.


Negativ:

- Settings: Ich darf leider nur aus voreingestellten Modi auswählen, welche nie zu 100% frei konfigurierbar sind. Sogar mein 10 Jahre altes Display gibt mir diese Freiheit. Vor allem die Schärfeeinstellung, welche in manchen Modi gar nicht verstellbar ist, und in anderen dann wieder nur in 10-Punkte-Sprüngen. Wirkt dann wahlweise überscharf oder blurry. Oder ich darf es halt gar nicht ändern, je nach Modus. Sehr sehr ärgerlich. 

- Freesync nur 35-90hz. Angeblich ja kein Problem laut einigen Reviews, mich hat es gestört. Ich kann hier zwei der entscheidenden Features/Kaufargumente (144hz + Freesync) nicht parallel nutzen. Sogar in Diablo 3 sind meine FPS in seltenen Fällen (4er-Gruppe, Viele Monster und Effekte) in den 30er-Bereich gerutscht. Ab und an war dann ein Ruckeln auszumachen. Ob das nun Monitorbedingt ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen. GTA läuft relativ stabil bei 53-66 fps ohne Ruckler, habe aber zu wenig getestet bisher! HOTS war ganz schlimm, Kamerabewegungen über die Map erfolgen nur stotterhaft. Aber auch hier wieder, keine Ahnung ob das nun Monitorbedingt ist.

- Sowohl Videos von SSD als auch Youtube schienen minimal zu stottern. (Warum??!)

- Dieses leuchten, welches immerzu aus dem Hintergrund kommt, ist das IPS-bedingt? Es wirkt merkwürdig - schwarz ist nie richtig schwarz, immer ein leicht leuchtendes schwarz.  Ich weiß nicht, wie ich es anders beschreiben soll. Ist mir auf meinem alten TN-Panel so noch nie aufgefallen.

- Der Grund, warum das Teil auf jeden Fall zurück geht: Lichthöfe/IPS-Glow/Backlightbleeding/Clouding (keine Ahnung, was da jetzt der richtige Ausdruck ist?) in den Ecken. Vor allem unten rechts sehr ausgeprägt. So sehr, dass es mich stört bei dunklen Filmszenen und dunklen Stellen ingame. Ein paar Beispiele (man muss fairerweise dazu sagen, dass es auf den Bildern etwas schlimmer wirkt, als man es in real wahr nimmt)

bei schwarzem Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im Video:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





in game:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich stört es für den Preis von 563 Euro einfach zu sehr.



- Die ach so tolle Blickwinkelstabilität von IPS, welche immer und überall! so gerühmt wird, erschließt sich mir nicht. Die Lichthöfe an den Ecken vor allem und minimal an den Rändern führen das ganze ad absurdum in meinen Augen. Mein 10 Jahre altes TN-Panel ist Blickwinkelstabiler als dieser IPS-TFT ! Wenn man sich nur im Stuhl grade macht, bam, Lichthöfe unten um 50% gewachsen. Die ganze untere Bildschirmhälfte scheint dann zu leuchten! Rutscht man tiefer in den Sessel, wachsen die Lichthöfe oben. 
Zu zweit Film schauen auf diesem Monitor hat dann den entsprechenden Effekt an den Seiten. Also entweder ist das ein Problem mit diesem Monitor-Modell, oder aber bei allen IPS-Panels. In letzterem Fall verstehe ich den Hype um die Blickwinkelstabilität nicht. Was bringen mir gleichbleibende Farben bei verändertem Blickwinkel, wenn ich dann das Gefühl habe dass mir jemand mit der Taschenlampe in die Augen leuchtet?


Soviel zum First look.

Werde heute vor allem Freesync und 144hz auf den Zahn fühlen, da ich gestern keinen Unterschied zu 60hz/ ohne Freeync ausmachen konnte 
Auch muss ich mal prüfen, ob ein IPS-Panel wirklich das richtige für mich ist. Würde gerne mal ein aktuelles TN-Panel als Vergleich dazu haben.
Eventuell empfinde ich ja weder Freesync, noch 144 HZ als Mehrwert, bzw IPS als störend? Das würde natürlich die Monitor-Auswahl erheblich erweitern.
Aber erstmal abwarten.

Update:

*- zu Freesync: *
Getestet mit GTA V an verschiedenen Stellen - vor allem im WIndpark (da AMD ja mit der Windmill Demo Freesync bewirbt)
 Ich persönlich sehe einen Unterschied zwischen 60hz + Vsync ON + Freesync OFF <-------> 60hz + Vsync OFF Freesync ON
Allerdings sehe ich dabei Vsync knapp vorne! 
Laut vielen Tests namhafter Magazine hat ja angeblich Freesync grade bei langsamen Spielen + langsamen kameraschwenks die Nase vorne.
Ich fande hier sogar Vsync minimal besser, bei Freesync meinte ich immer so sporadische Bildzerrungen zu erkennen (Tearing?!).
Da frage ich mich, wie das sein kann..... Ein Freund von mir hat das aber bestätigen können. Vielleicht haben wir ja was an den Augen.

*- zu 1**44 hz
*Getestet mit GTA V an diversen Plätzen sowie Diablo 3 (mit Vsync ON)
Auch hier sehe ich persönlich leider keinen Unterschied. Eventuell eher bei schnellen Shootern? Habe leider aktuell keinen hier, und spiele diese ohnehin eher selten.
Ebenfalls wieder verwunderlich, da hier Fachpresse wie auch zumindest einige Käufer durchaus Unterschiede sehen.

- Ein neuer Punkt, schon nach ca 1h bemerkte ich Ermüdungserscheinungen der Augen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich nur normal gespielt mit maximalen Settings.
 Ich kann nicht sagen, woher genau die kommen. Vor allem weiße Oberflächen stören extrem mit dem Monitor, zB das PCGH Forum jetzt grade beim Tippen. Auch kann ich mich nicht so wirklich mit der Schärfe anfreunden.

Ich werde noch etwas testen am Wochenende, aber ich tendiere dazu, kein Austauschmodell zu ordern.
Werde eher wieder bei null anfangen und auch nach TN-TFT mit 60hz ohne Freesync suchen ( irgendwelche Tips?  )

Hoffe mein "Review" hat dem ein oder anderen geholfen. Bei Fragen gerne fragen, noch steht er hier.


----------



## amd_24 (3. September 2015)

Hi Roli,
kannst du mal hinten schauen welches Produktionsdatum du erwischt hast? Sollte rechts auf dem Label stehen. LG


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. September 2015)

Also es gibt auch perfekte vom MG mein 2ter war gleich so einer BLB/Glow war net auszumachen auch in stocke dunkeln sogut wie nix da.
Ob de es weiter versuchen willst musst du wissen.


----------



## akuji13 (3. September 2015)

Roli schrieb:


> Die ach so tolle Blickwinkelstabilität von IPS, welche immer und überall! so gerühmt wird, erschließt sich mir nicht. Die Lichthöfe an den Ecken vor allem und minimal an den Rändern führen das ganze ad absurdum in meinen Augen. Mein 10 Jahre altes TN-Panel ist Blickwinkelstabiler als dieser IPS-TFT ! Wenn man sich nur im Stuhl grade macht, bam, Lichthöfe unten um 50% gewachsen. Die ganze untere Bildschirmhälfte scheint dann zu leuchten! Rutscht man tiefer in den Sessel, wachsen die Lichthöfe oben.



Dazu muss man anmerken das deiner sehr starkes BLB hat, meine 2 waren da deutlich besser.

Die Blickwinkelstabilität beschreibt auch nicht den Einfluß vom BLB oder glow sondern die Farbechtheit bei veränderten Sichtwinkeln und da sind TNs fast immer schlechter als IPS Geräte.


----------



## JoM79 (3. September 2015)

Das Problem ist, das einem der Blickwinkel durch glow und bleeding ordentlich vermiest wird.


----------



## marki321 (3. September 2015)

Hey Roli aus Osna ;D , ich hab mich nun für den Swift entschieden. Kommt hoffentlich morgen da Gsync für mich denke ich die beste Wahl ist


----------



## Roli (3. September 2015)

amd_24 schrieb:


> Hi Roli,
> kannst du mal hinten schauen welches Produktionsdatum du erwischt hast? Sollte rechts auf dem Label stehen. LG



Moin, habe ich editiert. Gibt es da "schlechte" Monate und bessere?



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Also es gibt auch perfekte vom MG mein 2ter war gleich so einer BLB/Glow war net auszumachen auch in stocke dunkeln sogut wie nix da.
> Ob de es weiter versuchen willst musst du wissen.



Das macht Hoffnung...aber ist halt echt 600 Euro Lotto :/



akuji13 schrieb:


> Dazu muss man anmerken das deiner sehr starkes BLB hat, meine 2 waren da deutlich besser.
> 
> Die Blickwinkelstabilität beschreibt auch nicht den Einfluß vom BLB oder glow sondern die Farbechtheit bei veränderten Sichtwinkeln und da sind TNs fast immer schlechter als IPS Geräte.



Moin, ja, das habe ich schon verstanden. Aber wie erwähnt bringt mir (persönliches Empfinden) das nichts, wenn mir bei anderem Blickwinkel (und ja auch sogar bei perfektem Winkel!!) Licht aus den Ecken in die Augen leuchtet...



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das einem der Blickwinkel durch glow und bleeding ordentlich vermiest wird.



^ This. Ist das denn (bei "gutem" IPS-Panel) immer noch vorhanden Jom? Oder ist das nur bei mir so, da fiese Lichthöfe ? Und fällt das bei aktuellen Tn-Panelen ganz weg?



marki321 schrieb:


> Hey Roli aus Osna ;D , ich hab mich nun für den Swift entschieden. Kommt hoffentlich morgen da Gsync für mich denke ich die beste Wahl ist



Heya, ist denke ich in deinem Fall auch die bessere Wahl.


----------



## akuji13 (3. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das einem der Blickwinkel durch glow und bleeding ordentlich vermiest wird.



Wenns dunkel ist natürlich.
Der Hauptgrund warum ich VAs bevorzuge und aktuell den Philips BDM nutze.

Bei hellen Bildinhalten ist vom glow mit einem normalen/schwachen bleeding mMn nichts mehr zu sehen, da hat man dann die Vorteile von IPS.

Leider gibts bei fast allen Spielen beide Szenarien, sonst wäre es einfach mit mehreren Monitoren zu lösen.


----------



## JoM79 (3. September 2015)

Roli schrieb:


> ^ This. Ist das denn (bei "gutem" IPS-Panel) immer noch vorhanden Jom? Oder ist das nur bei mir so, da fiese Lichthöfe ? Und fällt das bei aktuellen Tn-Panelen ganz weg?


Der Asus hat ansich ein gutes Panel.


akuji13 schrieb:


> Wenns dunkel ist natürlich.
> Der Hauptgrund warum ich VAs bevorzuge und aktuell den Philips BDM nutze.
> 
> Bei hellen Bildinhalten ist vom glow mit einem normalen/schwachen bleeding mMn nichts mehr zu sehen, da hat man dann die Vorteile von IPS.
> ...


ICh hab das auch im hellen gesehen.
Davon ab siehst du den glow ja normalerweise nur bei seitlicher Betrachtung und da ist es egal ob hell oder dunkel.
Genauso beim bleeding, wenn du dunkle Ecken, zB Balken bei Filmen, sieht man das immer.


----------



## akuji13 (3. September 2015)

Wenn du den glow  bei hellen Bereichen siehst so wie aktuell z. B. in MGS V tagsüber muss das schon massiv sein.
So ein Gerät mit derartigen Problemen wie hier abgebildet hatte ich nie.
Ebenso wie bei dem blb das hier gezeigt wurde, das geht wesentlich besser.

Das Problem mit der seitlichen Betrachtung ist mMn bereits gegeben wenn der TFT größer ist als 23".
Wenn da ohne Poli gearbeitet wird wirds übel.

Hatte den HP DreamColor 27" da war das super weil er eine Polifolie hat, bei anderen 24/27" ohne fällt mir der glow selbst bei zentraler Sitzposition schon negativ auf, vor allem weil ich mich selbst oder den Kopf ja auch mal bewege.

Da habe ich lieber den VA glow oder den glow bei IPS mit Poli, der fällt nicht so negativ auf.


----------



## Roli (3. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Asus hat ansich ein gutes Panel.
> 
> ICh hab das auch im hellen gesehen.
> Davon ab siehst du den glow ja normalerweise nur bei seitlicher Betrachtung und da ist es egal ob hell oder dunkel.
> Genauso beim bleeding, wenn du dunkle Ecken, zB Balken bei Filmen, sieht man das immer.



So war es nicht gemeint, das "gut" bezog sich auf das Glücksspiel mit dem Asus MG279q. Wenn ich hier ein Austauschmodell mit weniger starken Lichthöfen oder ganz ohne bekommen würde, wären dann bei verändertem Blickwinkel oder sogar zentraler Sitzposition noch immer Lichteffekte an den Rändern/Ecken sichtbar?

Und vor allem, ist das auch ein Problem bei aktuellen TN-Panelen? Sonst würde ich überlegen von IPS auf TN zu wechseln...


----------



## akuji13 (3. September 2015)

Roli schrieb:


> Und vor allem, ist das auch ein Problem bei aktuellen TN-Panelen? Sonst würde ich überlegen von IPS auf TN zu wechseln...



Alles was ich da in letzter Zeit gesehen habe war in dem Punkt besser/problemlos.


----------



## JoM79 (3. September 2015)

War für mich der Grund wieder auf TN zu wechseln.


----------



## Roli (3. September 2015)

Ah danke für die Info! Dann tendiere ich ja auch wieder zu TN!
Habt ihr denn nach dem Wechsel oder im direkten Vergleich die angeblich bessere (Farb)darstellung des IPS Panels selber beobachten können?

Habe den "Review" -post auf Seite 17 noch mal mit dem Update von heute aktualisiert.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. September 2015)

Na dann viel Spaß wenns der RoG werden sollte mit tollen vertikalen Linien beim zocken..

Verstehe net wie man 600€ noch fürn TN ausgeben kann.(falls RoG)
Klar merkt man das TNvsIPS Farbtechnisch sieht IPS einfach brillianter aus als TN egal was da drinne steckt das wie mit 60Hz und 144Hz den unterschied merkste auch erst richtig wenn de wieder zum schlechteren wechselst.

Aber bevor de Hölle gleich wieder de pforten öffnent bestell dir nen TN und vergleiche mit dem MG dann entscheide.
Jeder wird dir was anderes erzählen ohne sich selber zu überzeugen wirds schwer.


----------



## Roli (4. September 2015)

Hatte den ROG eigentlich noch nie auf dem Schirm - ist also irgendwie durch meine Kriterien gefallen.

Habe aktuell eigentlich mehr den 
https://geizhals.de/asus-mg278q-90lm01s0-b01170-a1277261.html

oder den
https://geizhals.de/lg-27mu67-b-a1273811.html

im Blick.

Beim mg278q hatte mich bisher das TN-Panel abgehalten, beim LG 27mu67 bin ich mich wegen UHD unsicher. Werde ja oft die Auflösung runterfahren müssen, und da ist die Fragen, ob eine Auflösung von 2560x1440 auf einem UHD Monitor so gut aussieht wie die gleiche Auflösung auf einem WQHD-Monitor?
Ansonsten sehe ich grade nichts interessantes


----------



## akuji13 (4. September 2015)

Roli schrieb:


> Werde ja oft die Auflösung runterfahren müssen, und da ist die Fragen, ob eine Auflösung von 2560x1440 auf einem UHD Monitor so gut aussieht wie die gleiche Auflösung auf einem WQHD-Monitor?



Meine Meinung dazu: Nein.
Nativ ist nicht zu schlagen.

Allerdings finde ich das die 2560x1440 besser aussieht als die native Auflösung eines 1080p Gerätes.
Das heißt du kannst dich jetzt gegenüber einem 1080p verbessern und später mit mehr GPU power erneut.

Und das der Unterschied zwischen 2560x1440 nativ und interpoliert inzwischen nicht mehr so groß ist wenn man die GPU skalieren lässt und bei Bedarf ein wenig mit dem Schärferegler des TFT nacharbeitet.

Dank FAG kannst und solltest du den LG mal testen.


----------



## Roli (4. September 2015)

Hmm...wäre abgesehen von UHD ein interessanter Monitor. Zu blöd dass ich das nirgends hier testen kann mit dem runterschrauben der Auflösung.
Was ist denn FAG?


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Fernabsatzgesetz.


----------



## Roli (4. September 2015)

Oder doch den hier so oft empfohlenen 
Dell U2515H Review - TFT Central

ist ja ungleich schwieriger einen monitor zu finden als die gesamte restliche PC-hardware zusammen !


----------



## akuji13 (4. September 2015)

Damit bist du leider nicht allein. 

Selbst mehrere Geräte lösen die Probleme nicht vollends.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. September 2015)

Oder warte bis Dez. würde ich das auf jedenfall noch machen kommt dieses Jahr noch soviel anstatt jetzt irgentwas zu kaufen.


----------



## Roli (4. September 2015)

Ich weiß grade nur vom Eizo, und der wird ja mal locker 700 kosten...das ist mir dann doch zu viel


----------



## RamonSalomon (22. März 2018)

So, wärme das Thema wieder auf^^

Nach nun fast 3 Jahren muss ich sagen bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bildschirm, die ganze Sache mit den Lichthöfen usw. ist alles halb so wild, hab mich ohne Probleme daran gewöhnt.
Morgen bekomme ich aber das zweite Austauschgerät und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es besser wird,  hab nämlich seit ein paar Monaten im unteren drittel rechts eine Aufhellung einzelner Pixel
mein alter hat die Seriennummer F4LMTF und der neue HCLMTF kann mir jemand etwas evtl zur Qualität sagen?


----------

